# Jeep Unlimited for plowing????



## ppandr

Having plowed with my old school Jeep fleet for 15 plus years I don't know much about the newer Jeep line ups. My wife is interested in a Unlimited and I was thinking about putting a plow on it as well (being a ligit business expense then). 
The powertrain warranty is 100000 or 5 years which surely is appealing seeing that I probably wouldn't keep it for that long anyway.

Any thoughts....


----------



## theplowmeister

find out if plowing voids the warranty. it will make a great driveway rig, not so good on parkinglots.


----------



## 89MJComanche

ppandr;882782 said:


> Having plowed with my old school Jeep fleet for 15 plus years I don't know much about the newer Jeep line ups. My wife is interested in a Unlimited and I was thinking about putting a plow on it as well (being a ligit business expense then).
> The powertrain warranty is 100000 or 5 years which surely is appealing seeing that I probably wouldn't keep it for that long anyway.
> 
> Any thoughts....


Personally, I would not use a new JK Wrangler Unlimited as a plow vehicle for the following reason. The 3.8L Aluminum V6 engine is a Minivan Motor and is not the Iron Horse that was a 4.0L. was. That is not to say that you can't do it, or it wont do it, or that there is anything wrong with doing it but it is just not the tough Jeep of old with 4.0... Better is the ride/suspension/interior comfort etc... but the TJ/LJ with 4.0 or even the 2.5 4cyl from 03 back is better than the current V6... Is anyone even making a mount for the new one? New generation passenger car airbags might need disabled too.

Furthermore, you will void any and all powertrain warranty on any Chrysler Vehicle that is used for Snow plowing that does not have snow plow preperation package installed from the factory.

I would get a 2004-2006 LJ Wrangler Unlimited and use it instead because it had the 4.0 L engine.

I don't have any pics, but an estate that I previously worked for has 2 of these, made into Pickup Trucks like a Jeep CJ8 Scrambler, that they use for landscaping, plowing, hauling, towing hay bail trailer etc. They have Meyer drive up setups on them with steel plow edge and polycarbonate mold 6.5 ft mold board. The plow driveways, parking area, and 2 25 car parking lots at the businesses owned by the estate owners.

The guy above that said Jeep's are no good for parking lots is FOS... they are the best for lots with cars parked in them. Sure they are not good for a Walmart lot, but they are great for smaller lots.


----------



## ppandr

theplowmeister;882950 said:


> find out if plowing voids the warranty. it will make a great driveway rig, not so good on parkinglots.


Yeah...I've heard different opinions on the warranty. Need to see that in writing.
Parking lots....I do a Marriot hotel with my 95 4 cyl. 5 speed. It's a perfect size when working around all the cars.
Like you, I do 80 drives as well.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

The newer Unlimited Rubicons have the Dana 44 Front and Rear which people rave about.

There is one on the boards here (do a search) that has done very minor things (ie tire swaps from 255/75/17s to 235/80/17s, etc...) and does a decent job with a 7'6" SnoWay.

I was looking to get one after this year as I do hotel lots, and they are much easier to drive than my Dakota between parking spaces.

I'm sure you will void your warranty, which is probably why I wouldn't look at a new one, but rather buy an 07 vs a 10 as its 3 years old anyways, and you can probably pick one up for around $20k. If you really want to plow with it, find one salvaged with minor front damage and pick them up cheaper. I did that with my Dakota and saved a few $k. Plus if you have to get a frame tweak it wont hurt your resale value.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250534090203

I say give the new 3.8s a try. Just cause something is old and proven doesn't mean the new stuff doesn't get better.


----------



## gunsworth

I dont se any problems with the 3.8, motor, it actually is very comparable powerwise to the 4.0 just more efficient, however, the new wranglers are ALOT heavier. I think the new jeeps are very solid and would not hesitate to use one plowing, at leats they still have solid axles and an actual frame. 

People love to knock the new motors, but so far I have yet to hear of any serious problems with them and as young as they are you cant really say that they wont be a long life motor.


----------

